# Songs you must listen to when completely wasted



## makmakmob (Nov 3, 2009)

(Don't take this too seriously please)

Add some songs, flame about someone else's :3

Here's my list (in no particular order):

Guns N' Roses- 
Sweet Child O' Mine
                     Paradise city

Pink Floyd- 
Marooned
 Dark side of the moon
               Pretty much everything else they ever did

Dandy Warhols- 
Good Morning
                      Not if You were the Last Junkie on Earth

Gorillaz- 
O Green World
            Dirty Harry
            Feel Good Inc

Led Zepplin- 
Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Hir (Nov 3, 2009)

God Is An Astronaut - Fragile


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2009)

All of Secede's Tryshasla.  You should do all of the drugs in the world and then listen to this album.

In fact, pretty much anything by Secede would be great.


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 3, 2009)

Some Rammstein. Just about anything by them.

Anything by Black Label Society

Anything by Pink Floyd

The entire Kyuss/Queens of the Stone Age Split EP (a must listen while high as well).


----------



## goose (Nov 3, 2009)

MSTRKRFT - Fist of god
Journey - Separate ways


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 3, 2009)

Sweet Child of Mine and Stair way to heaven defiantely ^

American Pie and Carry on my Way Ward Son, and Telephone line are also pretty good when your in a wasted mood. Mostly all of the rock from the 80's down seems to be good to listen to while wasted


----------



## Crimes (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes. 
You have to listen to Yes.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 5, 2009)

Keep in mind I never get 'wasted'.  I only have a beer a couple of times _a year_, and roll a joint even less then that. *S*

(Alcohol)
Incubus: _Morning View_
Green Day: _American Idiot_
Nine Inch Nails:  _Year Zero, With Teeth_

(Pot*)
Tool: _Laeteralus, 10 000 Days_
Enigma: (any disc)
The Battlestar Galactica soundtrack (new series) - no laughing!

*except for the one time I did play _10 000 Days_, I always, ALWAYS watch Ren and Stimpy when high.*


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 5, 2009)

I go for Air - All I need... because you will fall asleep soon so you can enjoy your hangover next day.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 5, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> I go for Air - All I need... because you will fall asleep soon so you can enjoy your hangover next day.



I love Air


----------



## Plantar (Nov 5, 2009)

Banana Man - Tally Hall
Hell Cat - Scorpions


----------



## Hir (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh and

Sunn O))) - Big Church
The Decemberists - The Hazards of Love (album)


----------



## Lukar (Nov 5, 2009)

"Second Chance" by Shinedown
"My Last Breath" by Evanescence
"Brick By Boring Brick"
"You Give Love a Bad Name" by Bon Jovi
"Ever Dream" by Nightwish
"Double Down Under" by The Crystal Method
"Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger" by Daft Punk

etc.


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I love Air



Me too, my original quote sounds a bit negative if I now look at it... though that song is just too relaxing for some situations.  I was not paying much attention to them until I listened to it randomly on the radio while being lazy. After that I had zero energy for anything anymore but I ended up liking the song lol.


----------



## Maikeru (Nov 7, 2009)

"Mas Tequila" by Sammy Hagar.  Encourage yourself to get even more drunk!


----------

